# Looking to buy an e23 3.46 LSD (limited slip diff)



## 94e36ic (Mar 11, 2010)

Hoping somebody on here might be parting out an e23 7 series with the 3.46 LSD. If so, call 404-734-4004. Thanks.


----------

